
What do you think of this seed pitch deck? - coinmall
https://www.slideshare.net/YousefAbdulhassan/coinmall-seed-pitch-deck
======
MrQuincle
Low barrier to entry? Then show month on month numbers of people onboarding.
Traction is key.

